# About $150 for a New Gaming Rig - the jig is up



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.tigerdire...&sku=C122-10760

Hop on it quick before they change the price...


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

even better for the Intel lovers (ie: me)

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1118773&sku=C122-10670


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its in canada, won't let me


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> even better for the Intel lovers (ie: me)
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1118773&sku=C122-10670


No way they'll honor that price. 1/4th of the memory costs that much. No way.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

http://m.tigerdirect.com/aHR0cDovL3...0YWlscy5hc3A/RWRwTm89ODkzOTA0JkNhdElkPTQ5Mjg=

Like i.said. no way. Also this is only for canucks.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I damn near pissed myself. Then I realized it's Canada only :'( that's an awful typo for then though.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like they took it down already


----------



## WillEat4F00d (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm curious, how much were they?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

WillEat4F00d said:


> I'm curious, how much were they?


Read the title... about $150


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

They seem to have caught onto our little scheme D:


----------

